# cals to low ?



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

i started a big cut 6 days ago , ive lost 1 stone already , for new years i said i wanted to lose 4stone in two months 19st-15st ,

im having

500mg sust a week

1 chest eze aday

2 jam sandwiges a day on brown bread , 1 in the morning and one in the evening

gym 4 times a week with half hour cardio and swiming twice a week

i no ive lost a stone very quick but do you think my cals are to low and will start to put my body into starvation mode ?

thanks


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

is it also worth me taking t3 ?


----------



## JimmyBe (Nov 8, 2011)

So all you eat is 2 jam sandwhich's? holy ****!


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

What made you choose jam? 

Start eating protein, lots of it, and when you hit 15stone, you'll have some muscle.

I you carry on like you are, you're gonna look ill. Seriously.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

If I did that not way I could go to the gym too that's crazy I would say very very bad for u too dude , are u not feeling like crap all the time ?what's the like 800 kcals a day max ?


----------



## JimmyBe (Nov 8, 2011)

if it was me i'd go for jam on toast, love a bit of jam on toast! or honey


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

i might switch to peanut butter lol , mabey have some chicken at lunch . tbh i dont feel that bad just very hungry lol, the chest eze keeps me going at the gym , i dont mind if i lose some muscle as i want to lose this fat , i gain muscle quick anyway


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

In all fairness mate you've come on here to ask a question, and the answer has been a resounding yes.

You're badly, badly going about your weight loss, and there's guys here who will be able to help.

Adding an extra 400 or so calories isn't gonna help.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Starving yourself to lose weight is rather extreme imo. Screams out eating disorder on the horizon!


----------



## JimmyBe (Nov 8, 2011)

Are you not interested in having a real diet with a good amount of protein? (200grams of protein is only 800 kcals) at this rate you could end up burning more muscle than fat!


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Thats **** mate, your prob more health at 19st and getting some nutrients.. seriously just look up some diet info here.. High protein, low fats/carbs.. exercise.. weights.. willpower garunteed health weight loss


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

i will give it one more week just to speed it up then i will start a proper diet again , i had a good diet before but also had alot of fast food on top witch is where i went wrong


----------



## finest1 (Jan 2, 2012)

first off, get into your brain that there is nothing wrong with eating. you need to eat otherwise you will die! dropping too low will put your body in starvation mode and will store fat to survive. you need 3 things to lose weight:

proper nutrition

some form of exercise routine

cardio

proper nutrition is eating small portions throughout the day ie every 2 or 3 hours, but you need to be training to do that

you can do any exercise routine, at home or gym, using weights or bodyweight, just get your heartrate up

cardio, if you want to shift some weight, High interval training is the way to go

i hope this sets you on a clearer path, what im trying to say is you have to do the above 3 elements together

for now, just go back to eating, your not doing yourself any good!


----------



## j-man (Oct 6, 2011)

hi mate just have 6 to 7 small meals a day and keep the protean up and you will loss lots mate


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

You'll be losing muscle. You don't need such an extreme diet to lose weight, especially to start off with. Your metabolism is firing on all cylinders at the start of a diet so just lowering carbs a bit works. With the complete lack of protein i suggest you do a bit of reading on setting up a good diet.


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

felt like crap today so from tomorow i will be going back to my old diet but with no fast food and very little carbs and will start t3 in a couple of weeks


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Good luck getting well in 2 months  you're gonna need it bro! haha


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

T3 with that old diet minus the junk food?

You'll be lucky to have enough muscle to lift your arms.

Enjoy


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

You will burn fat before you start burning muscle. Your body will look to use food energy first then it will revert to stored amino acids ie fat. Diet is p!ss poor though.

Even though you're eating such a small amount it's mostly no complex carbs. Get alot more protein in there a bit of fruit a few litres o water as well.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Just to let you know, eating this little will work in the short run, but in the long run you will be fatter then you are now.

When you starve yourself suddenly, your body thinks 'Woah, somethings not right, didnt get my usual fix of food there'

You then starve yourself again the next day at the same time your body thinks 'WTF is going on!? Better start changing things up incase this happens - I know what ill do, ill up the fat stores from any food I start getting if its possible, just incase, to be on safe side'

Your ****ing up your body doing it the way you mentioned on the first page.

Have a serious read around mate


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

big-lifter said:


> i had a good diet before but also had alot of fast food on top witch is where i went wrong


I have a good diet too (and chocholates and KFC on top) :lol:

Seriously, find a proper plan that you can stick to and that leaves some resemblance of a man in you once you finished. Good luck!


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

You lost 1 stone in 6 days!! Seriously mate the 'normal' rate of healthy weight loss is 2lbs per week...on your diet your going to do more harm than good.


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> You lost 1 stone in 6 days!! Seriously mate the 'normal' rate of healthy weight loss is 2lbs per week...on your diet your going to do more harm than good.


Will most of it not just be water mate? I've started a cut and the lbs are flying off quickly as it's only the first week, but surely most of it will be water weight? Just curious


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Is this a joke?

Troll!!!


----------



## Samuelson86 (Jun 8, 2011)

This has 2 be a wind up, surely. Lost a stone in 6 days, on 500mg sust a week and eating 2 jam sandwiches a day. This guy must be sitting in front his computer wetting himsel at all the replies hes getting.

If this is real I appologise and mate you really need 2 do some research before u keel over an die.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Samuelson86 said:


> This has 2 be a wind up, surely. Lost a stone in 6 days, on 500mg sust a week and eating 2 jam sandwiches a day. This guy must be sitting in front his computer wetting himsel at all the replies hes getting.
> 
> If this is real I appologise and mate you really need 2 do some research before u keel over an die.


Bet he's enjoying his jam sarnies tho... wnaker


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

lol you lot have jumpd the gun here , i didnt mean im going back to my old diet of 2 jam sandwidges lol


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Silly us for misjudging your nutritional knowledge.


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

8am , 2 slices of brown tost with 4 scramble eggs

10am 200g of cottage chese and fruit

1pm chicken breast and steak , fruit and low fat yoghurt

3pm 200g cottage chese with a couple of handfulls of nuts and fruit

mrp before gym

7.30meat or fish with whole grain rice , 5 new potatoes , fruit low fat yoghurt

10pm tub of quark or whatever i had

would also have 3 shakes a day giving me another 120g of protiene

thats my old diet but i went wrong by also eating alot of junk , i DINTNT mean i was going back to 2 sandwiges lol


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

any proper advice on this diet is much appreciated , if you have come here to call me a troll and a [email protected] dont bother


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

big-lifter said:


> i started a big cut 6 days ago , ive lost 1 stone already , for new years i said i wanted to lose 4stone in two months 19st-15st ,
> 
> im having
> 
> ...


Mate, this is troll language.... so much so i wanted to neg you.



 big-lifter said:


> any proper advice on this diet is much appreciated , if you have come here to call me a troll and a [email protected] dont bother


The diet plan you have put up gives us more to go off and btw I wasn't calling you a wnaker as such, well I was, just i'm on a keto diet and would love a jam sandwich. :drool:

My advice would be to calculate your daily cal requirement using an online bmr calculator and adjust for activity, calculate your intake to be 250-500 kcal below that number and keep protein to 1-2g per lb of body weight.

That way the weight won't just fall off but its better than crash dieting.

Also if you like fatty food, look at a keto style diet, very effective but needs a strong will and clear monitoring.

You also need to add some proplus or similar to that chesteze.


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

ive got a holiday bookd in 33 weeks if i could lose around 2lb a week up to then i would be well pleased , like you have all said atleast i would still have plenty of muscle and could still gain , i never used to do cardio either but now i do at least 30min 4x a week


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

bartonz20let said:


> Mate, this is troll language.... so much so i wanted to neg you.
> 
> The diet plan you have put up gives us more to go off and btw I wasn't calling you a wnaker as such, well I was, just i'm on a keto diet and would love a jam sandwich. :drool:
> 
> ...


cheers , ive stopd taking the chest eze now , no point in taking it if im going to eat all through the day , do your self a favor mate and rip the z20let out and stick a c20let lump in there


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

big-lifter said:


> i will give it one more week just to speed it up then i will start a proper diet again , i had a good diet before but also had alot of fast food on top witch is where i went wrong


So you didn't have a good diet then.


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> So you didn't have a good diet then.


dont bother posting crap on here , like ive said the diet was good but i ended up having alot of fast food on top , if you wana be a smart **** about it then the diet wasnt good as i ate alot of fast food and got fat , now go **** sombody else off


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

big-lifter said:


> dont bother posting crap on here , like ive said the diet was good but i ended up having alot of fast food on top , if you wana be a smart **** about it then the diet wasnt good as i ate alot of fast food and got fat , now go **** sombody else off


I reiterate the diet wasn't good then.

Or I could work by your logic:

My diet was good; I ate a lot of salad. Its just it was on top of a kebab.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

It's the same logic as getting a large Big Mac Meal with Diet Coke, and claiming you're trying to cut down.

The OP has gone from a good diet loaded with fast food, to 2 jam sandwiches a day, to a ultra clean meal plan in a matter of hours.

That's progress guys.


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Harsh but fuarkin funny


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

you lot just get worse , i only came here wanting advise , gunna pm a mod to get this closed


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

WOW there are alot of experts that seemed to have always done things correctly on this thread........guys if you post on this or any thread just flaming the OP forget it......if you want to post give constructive critisicm do not slate.

the OP is obvouisly struggling with his diet it does not help him you have getting on your high horse speaking down to him......dont do it guys.

to the OP....it is obvouise your daily diet is to low mate, i have a sticky in this section about carb timing this is a very good way not only to lose weight but to keep that weight off....have a read of it and ask any questions you need to, please dont be put off from posting from this thread.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

To be fair mate he was given good advice straight away, to which he replied with something along the lines of he'd continue to starve himself for another week.

That's when the flaming started.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dux said:


> To be fair mate he was given good advice straight away, to which he replied with something along the lines of he'd continue to starve himself for another week.
> 
> That's when the flaming started.


but flaming should not start at any point......the guy himself is the only one that suffers if he does not take the advice given but to be fair he was flamed before he made his first reply.....


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

big-lifter said:


> do your self a favor mate and rip the z20let out and stick a c20let lump in there


I'm not into downgrades mate... :lol:



big-lifter said:


> dont bother posting crap on here , like ive said the diet was good but i ended up having alot of fast food on top , if you wana be a smart **** about it then the diet wasnt good as i ate alot of fast food and got fat , now go **** sombody else off


Not sure if your new to the forum mate or just new to posting but put a thread on here and you will get one of three things, either good advice/discussion, ignored completly or have the sh't ripped out of you. The latter generally.

Don't take to hart, you gota understand alot of junk gets posted by new users, whats better steroid creatine or protein?? or why am I not growing, i'm eating 2 tins of tuna a day? People can get a bit numb to it and just revert to taking the p'ss. You get used to it after a while.

This is one from earlier this week, worth a read and very funny imo but all came after a bit of a daft question http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/162306-gaining-pound-weight-day.html


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

bartonz20let said:


> I'm not into downgrades mate... :lol:
> 
> Not sure if your new to the forum mate or just new to posting but put a thread on here and you will get one of three things, either good advice/discussion, ignored completly or have the sh't ripped out of you. The latter generally.
> 
> ...


c20lets may be old but still one of the best engines ever made , i stuck one in a mk3 gsi with the 6 speed box ,i forged the bottom end and built it up to a very high spec , ended up at 450bhp , was great fun but lost a hell of a lot of money on it ,

cheers for the help


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

IronDan said:


> Possibly try Fat's new extreme method of 1200mg of DNP a day, 4 lbs weight loss in 2 days guaranteed :whistling:
> 
> Edit: please don't actually do this (disclaimer)


1200mg of dnp i would rather not lmao


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

big-lifter said:


> c20lets may be old but still one of the best engines ever made , i stuck one in a mk3 gsi with the 6 speed box ,i forged the bottom end and built it up to a very high spec , ended up at 450bhp , was great fun but lost a hell of a lot of money on it ,
> 
> cheers for the help


Running 280hp 320lb atm, was hoping for 400(ish) this year but stupid girlfriend gave birth to our stupid money absorbing child...


----------

